# porter cable pancake compressor issue. Need some help



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Does it have an "on-off-auto" switch, or just "on-off"?. If the former, it needs to be in the "auto" position to shut off automatically. After that, what pressure did it shut off at before this problem? Once it reaches 65 psi, and is still running, can you feel air leaking any place? I think those have a plastic cover of sort over the controls, which you may need to remove to feel around the unloader, pressure switch, etc., but be very careful, as most of those components get very hot.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't know how handy you are, so: This sounds as if the "reed" valves have some coating on them. This could be caused by some moisture within the ambient air, or a very tiny piece of debris that has gotten into the valves. Either of these will cause the reed valves not to seal properly when the unit gets to the pressure you are describing. The only way to inspect/fix this will be to remove the head of the compressor unit and inspect the reed valves. If not familiar with these reed valves they are like small pieces of flat metal which are somewhat flexible and secured on one end usually with one or two very small screws. You may be able to remove these reed valves _one at a time_ to inspect them, clean them, and maybe slide them over some really fine (600 grit) emery cloth to remove hard stains/particulates. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

You may even have a tiny leak in the tank. You can make your own leak detector, by adding a small amount of liquid dish washing detergent to a spray bottle of water. Turn the compressor on, let run and spray the outside of the tank. Turn the compressor off and continue to spraying the tank and inspecting the tank for any leaks. The seams of the tank and all connections in and out of the tank are your likely sources.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*compresser*



bfan781 said:


> I have a pancake compressor porter cable that came in a kit from the box store. Doesn't get a ton of use but use it hear and there. Relatively new. Aways worked great. Just yesterday, when i fired it up and was filling it, I noticed that the pressure goes consistantly up to 60-70 psi and then doesn't go up any higher. It never reaches the cut out so motor stays on. Doesn't seem to be leaking because when I shut it off the PS! stays at the 65 ps1.
> 
> What could be the issue with this? Should I continue to let it run and see if it goes up higher?
> What is the cut supposed to be?


check recalls""


----------



## kenmore (Jun 2, 2011)

Go buy a pressure gauge and fit a male end on it. Then hook it up to the compressor hose to see if the gauges are accurate. If you can't hear, see or feel a leak, then it wouldn't hurt to speed a few bucks to double check the gauges. That is unless of course u already know it isn't getting enough pressure due to poor tool operation after it runs for a while.


----------

